# RB or Pure Turbo?



## kurt_cobain (May 20, 2014)

Hi, I'm at the point where I want bigger turbos. For a long time, I'd planned on getting RB's when I got the money. Now, I'm hearing really good things about the Pure Turbo.

YES, I've done many google searches about it. But, I haven't see a good solid comparison. I keep hearing references to "drama" around RB's but no evidence. The pricing is similar.

I'd appreciate anyone who has any experience in either, weighing in here. 

I have a 6 speed (with NLS wotbox! Love that thing) 2010 335XI with basically FBO including downpipes, using Cobb currently, although starting to ponder jb4.

Thanks!


----------

